
Blockchain has no use and Bitcoin has failed - arisAlexis
https://medium.com/@arisAlexis/the-skepticism-of-the-tech-world-but-not-its-leadership-towards-blockchain-8b7e6e518c6a
======
Aegaeus10111
Bitcoin has proven digital currency can be a vehicle of value and the security
of blockchain. Ethereum pushed that further with currency with superpowers.

I don't think we've seen the really interesting stuff come out of this world
yet - just the baby steps.

~~~
kordlessagain
> Bitcoin has proven digital currency can be a vehicle of value and the
> security of blockchain

bitcoin--proven--currency--transporting--value--security--blockchain

bitcoin-currency-value-security

currency secure

Not everyone needs a secure currency for their current use cases. Bitcoin AND
Ethereum have yet to find a killer use case. They can be the bees' knees, but
without a good use case to keep them worth the trouble of billions using it
seamlessly, they will both "fail". With that use case, they will be bigger
than anything ever.

Also, without transcryptos being bigger than anything ever, there will always
be some auntish people saying "it's failed".

